# How do I use honey powder?



## tobysmom (Mar 26, 2013)

my partner bought it becuse she thought it s ounded interesting and was on sale. We are both new at soap making and have no idea what to do with it. HELP!!!!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 26, 2013)

You just add a lil scoop to your soap oils or water to make honey.    I have no idea, but I am sure it's that easy. It has ot be, right?


----------



## soapsydaisy (Mar 27, 2013)

I found this, hope it helps

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/honey-powder-photo-added-19442/


----------



## new12soap (Mar 27, 2013)

If you scroll to the bottom of this page, there are links to other threads about honey powder as well. Personally, I don't think I would use it in soap, but you can make "love dust" out of it! :shock:


----------



## DottieF. (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd dilute it with some warm water (reduce the amount of water you use for your lye solution) and add it at light trace.


----------



## misskat22 (Mar 27, 2013)

I used it to make body powder or 'honey dust' or 'love dust' as new12soap called it  I mixed it 1:1 with corn starch and added lip balm flavouring. I have no idea how to use it in soap though, if you figure something out and give it a try let us know!


----------



## dudeitsashley (Jun 18, 2013)

misskat22 said:


> I used it to make body powder or 'honey dust' or 'love dust' as new12soap called it  I mixed it 1:1 with corn starch and added lip balm flavouring. I have no idea how to use it in soap though, if you figure something out and give it a try let us know!


Just curious misskat22, how much lip balm flavoring did you use?


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 18, 2013)

You could reconstitute it and use it like you would normal honey. I keep thinking that I will open up a can from our food storage and try it in soap just to learn from it, but then I realize that I really don't want to open a #10 can of honey just for a batch of soap! 

To reconstitute use 1 cup of honey powder to 1/4 water. Add water slowly and heat on low to dissolve sugars. **Note: This is if your honey powder consists of honey and fructose. Some have maltodextrin instead of fructose, which is still like a sugar (made from corn starch, main ingredient in splenda) but I don't know if the directions would be the same. Maltodextrin is also a thickening agent so I'm not sure if that would make a difference.


----------



## soapguy (Jun 18, 2013)

I would take a tsp in dip it in my coffee.  Don't forget honey tends to overheat your soap.


----------



## SudsyPM (Jun 19, 2013)

Three_Little_Fishes, I thought the same thing about my #10 cans and found the little "Everyday" cans which are perfect. They only contain about 2 cups of product.  I buy these whenever I want to "sample" new product. 

 I've found that reconstituting with my recipe liquid worked best as everyone else has said.


----------



## misskat22 (Jun 20, 2013)

I can't recall exactly..just until it smelled right, I think around 20 drops or so.


----------



## Lissa Loo (Oct 23, 2013)

I just ordered it had had it delivered a few minutes ago. I hopped on here to get some ideas because i ended up ordering an entire pound of it and needed a few other ideas besides my original. I bought it with the intention to use it in face scrubs and masks. A little concerned about the over heating in the soap process though... Would I just need to freeze it? If so how long? I also read that it will darken your soap considerably, true?


----------

